# [OFF] Internet gratuit...merci google !

## bulki

Salut,

ce matin, je suis tombé sur ça: http://www.google.com/tisp/

C'est décidé, j'adopte tout de suite  :Very Happy: ,

----------

## geekounet

Heureusement que j'ai fais attention à la date aujourd'hui  :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

----------

## E11

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Heureusement que j'ai fais attention à la date aujourd'hui  

 

Pourquoi ?   :Rolling Eyes:   :Mr. Green:   :Laughing: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *bulki wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> ce matin, je suis tombé sur ça: http://www.google.com/tisp/
> 
> C'est décidé, j'adopte tout de suite ,

 

http://www.google.com/tisp/install.html

Je veux

----------

## kernelsensei

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Heureusement que j'ai fais attention à la date aujourd'hui  

 

+1

----------

## truc

wowo, c'est nouveau ce statu ninja kernelsensei   :Shocked:   jamais vu avant! C'est un poisson d'avril aussi?

----------

## ryo-san

salut

Ca y'est j'ai recu mon TISP , mais z'ont pas mis le plongeur avec comme sur la doc, c'est normal ou je fais un proces ?

----------

## boozo

 *truc wrote:*   

> wowo, c'est nouveau ce statut ninja kernelsensei    jamais vu avant! C'est un poisson d'avril aussi?

 

Oui, il semblerait que les modos soient temporairement devenus "ninja" et les modos globaux "ninja master" ; les autres sont restés dans le rang... dommage... on aurait pu voir fleurir des noms d'oiseaux sympatoches   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## cloud64

 :Laughing:  j'adore les photos de branchement de la fibre optique   :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

Juste pour voir si mon titre a change..  :Smile:  (edit : zut).

----------

## E11

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  *truc wrote:*   wowo, c'est nouveau ce statut ninja kernelsensei    jamais vu avant! C'est un poisson d'avril aussi? 
> 
> Oui, il semblerait que les modos soient temporairement devenus "ninja" et les modos globaux "ninja master" ; les autres sont restés dans le rang... dommage... on aurait pu voir fleurir des noms d'oiseaux sympatoches  

 

Ca dure longtemps il me semble le 1er avril chez gentoo  :Mr. Green:   :Laughing: 

----------

## kopp

C'est pour que tout le monde en profite...

Personnellement, je n'avais pas vu ça dimanche...

----------

## nico_calais

je viens juste de le voir..Ouais, quand le 1er avrl est passé, ça prête encore plus à confusion :p

----------

